# What a bunch of BS.....



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

What Sleeping With Married Men Taught Me About Infidelity

http://flip.it/0Xo5Bu

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## USD2018 (Apr 4, 2018)

For my own entertainment I read this as a satire


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds spot on to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

By using the word intimacy to mean only sexual intimacy, the author managed to completely miss the point. Her final conclusion that men don't talk to their wives about lack of sex because they are afraid she finds him unattractive is pure reflection. We don't talk about that because we are tired of being called perverts by reformed Prudes. It's an insult. You are evil because you want to continue the relationship we shared for years, but I am Holy because I like to wield power over you by denying you that same relationship. in spite of the authors "research" she still has to rely on hackneyed stereotypes to come to a conclusion. She still doesn't get it. She preferred married men because the thrill factor is higher. Not because she needed a different kind of sex. Because she was bored.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I really laughed at how she came off as so judgemental of the WH’s she was fooling around with about not being honest with their BW’s....but had an attitude like she was completely an innocent outsider in what was happening.

Yes....they are scummy POS’s for not talking to their BW and being deceptive, lying, traitors......complete dirtbags.

But here she was talking to them like SHE owed these same women nothing.....

Ummmm.....maybe YOU shouldn’t be f*cking their crappy H’s lady!!!

I am so completely disgusted by this attitude amongst AP’s (and am depressingly shocked at how much I also hear BS’s mouth the same) that they ‘owe’ nothing to the BS......

It is such a bullsh*t cop out......

We DO owe it to others in society to not inflict injuries and damages on them when they have done nothing to us.....

It’s only called the Social Contract.....the entire fundamental and philosophical basis of free societies since at least the time of John Locke.

To claim I owe others nothing is to claim I can rob, cheat, or injure them at will if I can somehow get away with it because....SCREW THEM.

Man do I hate this f*cking selfish worldview.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This woman judges everyone else by their actions.
She judges herself by her intentions.
A bit like some born again Christians.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Sounds spot on to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I'm morbidly curious.

How is it spot on?


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

This ***** is ****ed up in her screwy ass head.

From the article.
"Which is why men can get an erection from a pill but there’s no way to medically induce arousal and desire in women."

If the desire to get an erecting is not there, then that little blue pill ain't going to do jack ****. Ask me how I know that.

And to drag out that hag, Ester Pearl is the punchline to her joke of an article.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Windwalker said:


> This ***** is ****ed up in her screwy ass head.
> 
> From the article.
> "Which is why men can get an erection from a pill but there’s no way to medically induce arousal and desire in women."
> ...


Yep....

Ester Perel.....the biggest philosophical enabler of wayward spouses going today.

Seems like there isn’t one low down, disgusting action or choice that a cheater can make that she wouldn’t find a way to justify.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Dyokemm said:


> Yep....
> 
> Ester Perel.....the biggest philosophical enabler of wayward spouses going today.
> 
> Seems like there isn’t one low down, disgusting action or choice that a cheater can make that she wouldn’t find a way to justify.


Amen brother.
I'm right there with you on that one.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Windwalker said:


> Ok, I'm morbidly curious.
> 
> How is it spot on?


I may be wrong but I think that was sarcasm.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

3putt said:


> I may be wrong but I think that was sarcasm.


Well, I was kinda hoping, but I have to ask.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> By using the word intimacy to mean only sexual intimacy, the author managed to completely miss the point. Her final conclusion that men don't talk to their wives about lack of sex because they are afraid she finds him unattractive is pure reflection. We don't talk about that because we are tired of being called perverts by reformed Prudes. It's an insult. You are evil because you want to continue the relationship we shared for years, but I am Holy because I like to wield power over you by denying you that same relationship. in spite of the authors "research" she still has to rely on hackneyed stereotypes to come to a conclusion. She still doesn't get it. She preferred married men because the thrill factor is higher. Not because she needed a different kind of sex. Because she was bored.


Hos gonna ho.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

This says more about the paper who would print something like this. And people get their news from it. You have to ask yourself what does that say?



> Ester Perel.....the biggest philosophical enabler of wayward spouses going today.


F- Ester Perel, but don't marry her.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

sokillme said:


> This says more about the paper who would print something like this. And people get their news from it. You have to ask yourself what does that say?
> 
> 
> 
> F- Ester Perel, but don't marry her.


Damn it man, get with the Times! Why can't you be hip and edgy like all the cool kids.

Lol.
You **** old Ester, I here she's a floozy, so definitely not my type! Probably like ****ing a bag of ester. (the chemical) 

:rofl:


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

I read this yesterday and thought - well, that was a waste of 90 seconds. A load of pure garbage written by a narcissist.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CantBelieveThis said:


> *What Sleeping With Married Men Taught Me About Infidelity*
> 
> http://flip.it/0Xo5Bu
> 
> Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


*In my opinion, both of these women are unconscionable!

It makes absolutely no difference if one is a cougar seeking out unattached "strange" or the other has tired of performing or placing her heart into her wifely duty, there is no discernible sense of righteousness in either!

Both should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves and should respectively hang their heads in shame!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Windwalker said:


> "Which is why men can get an erection from a pill but there’s no way to medically induce arousal and desire in women."
> .


Well, even that’s not true. For the brief tiny my wife was prescribed testosterone, she became a very single minded, ravenous she-beast.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Well, even that’s not true. For the brief tiny my wife was prescribed testosterone, she became a very single minded, ravenous she-beast.


Yeah, that was a quote from the article, which I thought was BS, and posted as such about the blue pill.

Your point is precisely correct. Numerous women have stated on this board that when they became pre-menopasal that their drive went through the roof. Obviously, this is in relation to a drop in estrogen production compared to testosterone production in their bodies.

The whole article was BS. Just to justify a cheater.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the author will die alone and unloved.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> This woman judges everyone else by their actions.
> She judges herself by her intentions.
> A bit like some born again Christians.



I am glad that you said SOME born again Christians. Because you could actually use that line about every group and every person. 

So I am calling BS on this.

Real Christians are actually good people, and guess what, they are not perfect. But then I guess not all Muslims, Jews, Mormons, and Buddhists are perfect either. 

It has nothing to do with organized religion, it has to with people. People are not perfect, except of course me and you...


----------



## smi11ie (Apr 21, 2016)

“I only loaded the gun and held her down, he pulled the trigger.”


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Narcissist are going to narcissist, and click-bate is always click-bate.


----------

